# Food Mixer with heat.



## winner (Nov 26, 2013)

I was wondering what would be the best way to mix food with heat?

I have been trying to find a food mixer with heat, but it doesn't seem to exist unless its industrial and that is like $1,000+

So, since I couldn't find one at an affordable price range. I've been trying to think of some creative way to cook the dessert. It needs to get heated, while being heated it needs to stir around, doing it manually involves sitting by the stove and turn it over and stirring it around every once in a while. 

So, I came up with the idea of modifying a kitchen aid mixer.

Has anyone had the experience of buying a Kitchen Aid mixer with a lift bowl and placing a mini stove burned under the stainless steel bowl?

Unless there some other method of cooking that I am not aware of, my parents have been making these desserts and selling them for a long time now, and I'm trying to figure out a easier method for them. Some time while it's cooking, they fall asleep, and it starting to hurt their arms.

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There is such a thing called a "Thermomixer" which is geared towards the homeowner, but they are usually around the $800 range.  In any case it's worth checking out the website.

I have used a Kitchenaid.  If you unscrew the base from the column and stuff in a block of wood, and then screw it back together again, you can raise the column height a bit and then place a single burner butane or white gas camping stove underneath the mixing bowl.

HOWEVER..... The mixing bowl is thin guage s/s steel and over the course of 15-20 mins will develop "hot spots" where the flame is closest to the bowl  It will scorch and burn because the mixing paddle or whisk does not scrape the sides of the bowl clean.  This is not ideal for long cooking times like puddings or custards or Kaya, but O.K. for short periods of time for example Italian Nougat, Meringue, or Italian buttercream.

What I think would work better is to get a flexible line shaft attached to the Kitchenaid's hub drive, and on the other end have a paddle system rigged up to fit your favorite pot, which would sit on your regular household stove.  I haven't had the time to do this--yet....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

*Here ya' go, at Amazon*. ...a super Kenwood for only $1900 USD. Another gizmo imho. The regular Kenwoods for just everyday use can be found at British websites but not in the U.S. afaik.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

The entire culinary world in Europe is now equipped with a Thermomix which combines ultra fine cutting/blending capacities with ultra precision temperature cooking. It makes the smoothest purées that cannot be achieved with normal equipment. Making complex sauces like Hollandaise is so easy with this thing.

These past years, a lot of homecooks in my country are buying one! It is very high on my wishlist too.

Thermomix is produced by Vorwerk that had quite a good reputation many years ago for making the very best and very expensive... vacuum cleaners! I know, we bought a Vorwerk more than 30 years ago!

Here's the website of Vorwerk;

http://corporate.vorwerk.com/en/divisions/thermomix-kitchen-appliance/


----------

